# Felt z85 2014



## samo (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone have any personal info on these? Anyone ridden one or would recommend? My LBS suggested this one and I have it on hold for Black Friday lol 20% off the whole store ain't bad. Anything you would suggest to buy for first time rider thanks guys.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

samo said:


> Anyone have any personal info on these? Anyone ridden one or would recommend? My LBS suggested this one and I have it on hold for Black Friday lol 20% off the whole store ain't bad. Anything you would suggest to buy for first time rider thanks guys.


If it suites your intended uses and your anatomy, the Felt Z85 is a fine choice. 

For a first time rider, I'd suggest a helmet (essential), then....

Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
Tire levers
Spare tube - or two
Patch kit
Piece of old tube or 1$ bill to use as a 'boot'
Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 inflator
2-3 12-16g unthreaded carts (I get the 12g's by the box at Walmart)
Multitool w/ chain breaker
mini-pump (if you don't trust CO2 alone)
A floor pump 

Beyond those, if your budget can manage it, padded shorts/ bibs, a jersey or two, gloves, a bike computer with cadence.


----------



## samo (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice that's a good amount of stuff do you suggest any mods? Or should I ride the bike as is for now?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

samo said:


> Nice that's a good amount of stuff do you suggest any mods? Or should I ride the bike as is for now?


Ride the bike 'as is' for now. Assuming you're new to road riding, you're going to experience a period of acclimation, so (as one example) your butt's gonna hurt some no matter what saddle you're sitting on. Build some saddle time and let it play out, get a feel for the gearing of the bike, build fitness and go from there. 

It's only with experience that you'll know what you want to upgrade, if anything. And eventually, it may well be the bike!


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

samo said:


> Nice that's a good amount of stuff do you suggest any mods? Or should I ride the bike as is for now?


The only mod I'd suggest, depending on your area, would be thorn resistant tubes, and maybe tires as well. Best to ask your LBS about it.


----------



## samo (Sep 25, 2013)

that would be a great idea lol a lot of things i never think about but are so simple


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Just one comment, I would make the shorts and maybe a jersey part of the the initial purchase. You are almost certainly going to need the shorts for any ride longer than a few miles/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with everything said in here. That's a fine bike to start with man. I started with a Felt F85 myself. Fitness and getting used to cycling (saddle, fitness, bike handling, pedals (especially if you go clipless) will take time as stated above). It's all enough to last you your first couple of seasons at least, so don't dwell too much on the bike or equipment too much before then. Just have fun and congrats.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, Felt Z85 would be a fine choice for anyone, I think, as long as it feels good when you ride it. Don't worry about modifying the bike, just ride it as Felt made it. The parts spec should be just fine, and if there are things you want to change, you can just do that as you go.


----------



## samo (Sep 25, 2013)

I got the bike it's awesome everything I thought it would be!


----------



## samo (Sep 25, 2013)

got it today! its everything and more


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike! Congrats!


----------



## samo (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot first ride tomorrow morning gotta use my strava!


----------



## knezz (Aug 10, 2013)

samo said:


> View attachment 289501
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Great taste - good looking bike. I'm new and have close to that same color scheme in Z2. I purchased it because of it's is made to balance speed with comfort.
> ...


----------



## samo (Sep 25, 2013)

knezz said:


> samo said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 289501
> ...


----------



## taylor16 (Aug 31, 2014)

Quick question about the 2014 version of the Z85. Just picked mine up and noticed that it has an Omega FSA crank. Has this been changed on the '15 model as the Felt website says it should be 105...


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

Padded shorts are an absolute MUST. My ass was RAW after my first few rides without them.


----------

